# Molex Double Adapters



## Sutto (Jul 2, 2004)

I was wondering how many time you can add a molex double adapter onto one molex plug. Could I keep plugging them into each other and have like 3-4 running off the one cord?


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 11, 2004)

Sutto said:


> I was wondering how many time you can add a molex double adapter onto one molex plug. Could I keep plugging them into each other and have like 3-4 running off the one cord?


As long as you don't plug any peripherals into those molex plugs, you can do it forever! :grin: 

Seriously though, it depends on the output of your power supply, how much voltage each peice on the chain uses, whether each peice would be pulling power at the same time etc.

You could, for example, plug 3 or 4 CDRoms into a single string as long as you aren't planning on using them all at the same time. 

I suppose you could add up the total wattage of your peripherals, motherboard etc and see if you are overloading the PSU.

To test, I would probably hook up one device, set it going and check the next empty molex and see what kind of output you are getting using a voltmeter. Then plug in another on the chain and repeat the test. I would be willing to bet that you will see a signifigant drop when you get to the 3rd or 4th HDD or CDRom.


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

This site has "pass thru" connectors for this. You crimp them into the wires and they have end cap models as well.

I do agree with Dilligaf about power requirements on the power supply though.

http://www.jab-tech.com/customer/product.php?productid=2307&cat=67&page=1


----------

